# Ariens 24" SHO 921308 is a Go!



## Vento (Feb 14, 2015)

All,

I finally got to clean my driveway yesterday and this morning, and this machine is a beast! Although it was only a few inches of snow each time, it did such a great job! I do have to be careful though as I have very close neighbors and I don't want snow going into their yard. 

By the way, VP fuels makes a great 4 cycle fuel that stores open for 2 years, and closed for up to 4. I feel as if the engine burns the fuel a lot cleaner than what I have been accustomed to, and so far it has started on first pull.

The hand warmers are awesome!!! I forgot I had them on the snow blower, and didn't know why my hands were getting so warm yesterday...haha.










Also, I felt that the snow blower needed some extra weigh on the front as it likes to come up and do wheelies at higher gears. I went to a steel business, and purchased a piece of flat bar weighing in at 15 lbs, and installed it over the weekend. I would have purchased 2 kits from Ariens but the price was a little too high for me. Plus I liked that I was able to have a small project over the weekend. I also purchased some poly shoes that Manny over at Hillside Lawn & Farm repair installed, as well as some drift cutters and the floor mat. 










Lastly, I want to thank Mary Lyn and the team at Ariens again for all their support!


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

Nice machine. I always add weight to the front of my machines, especially because I use cabs also. The Armorskids also like the added weight becasue they tend to ride on top of the snow as well. What Ariens charges for their weight kit is criminal.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Glad you are happy now... 
My Ariens 24" SHO has been a real work horse  for me this winter that wont stop


----------



## JSB33 (Jan 11, 2013)

Glad to hear that everything worked out so well for you in the end and you have a great blower that will serve you well for many years.


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

I have an older, but similar model (24", 11.5 hp). It's unstoppable. But, like yours it tends to ride-up when snow is bucket height and packed. The 11 lb weight I added helped only a little. Overall, though, a great machine


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Very nice, enjoy it! 

I have a 1024 Pro, with the 10lb (I think) Ariens weight bar bolted to the bucket. I sold the cab that came with the machine. 

The weight does help keep the nose down, but it still wants to climb up when going into deep, packed stuff. I might consider adding more weight, as a test. 

I'm using the stock skids that came with mine. Though reading about the Armor skids, and the poly skids, has me contemplating trying something different, if that might reduce the pulling to the side as the skids catch on something (I have the old-style differential, not Auto-Turn). 

My machine had the weight bolted to the top of the bucket, but yours looks cleaner, on the underside. I hadn't thought about moving mine. You probably just want to use some big washers on top to help spread out the load on the sheetmetal from the hanging weight.


----------



## Vento (Feb 14, 2015)

RedOctobyr said:


> Very nice, enjoy it!
> 
> I have a 1024 Pro, with the 10lb (I think) Ariens weight bar bolted to the bucket. I sold the cab that came with the machine.
> 
> ...


I didn't think about using larger diameter washers on the top. Thanks for the tip as I'll pick up some large diameter fender washers this weekend.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Vento. 
I'm really glad things worked out to your advantage and your a happy Ariens customer. 

These machines are a beast, and if maintained, they will last you many years to come. My father's 1982 blower is still running hard, and that mother has moved alot of snow over the years.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Try to get STAINLESS STEEL WASHERS.


----------

